# Tyre dressing recommendation?



## pudzy67 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm looking for a few recommendations on tyre dressings looking for a durable dressing that isn't too glossy 

Cheers


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Zaino Z16.... great product, lasts well too...


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

As highstyle non silicone is good


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Carpro PERL or gtechniq T1 imo


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A regular question that will be responded to with all the regular answers leaving you little the wiser!

I'm now going to add to that confusion having just discovered a good trade dressing called Super Rubber Dressing by Trafalgar...gives the perfect mid sheen.

http://www.trafalgardirect.co.uk/prods/60.html


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym's Vinyl & Rubber Care is also good, easy to apply, quick spray, job done.


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Im using angelwax elixir at the moment and its very very good.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Meguiars Endurance Gel also .... There's loads :lol:


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Are the Chemical Guys products any good for tyres ?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Just done mine with megs endurance and normally leave it but I have just buffed the tyres and now they are much better jet black with just a low sheen:thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

using blackfire tyre gel and happy with that, smells nice too.

1 coat for natural look, 2 for gloss


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Another vote for Meguiars Endurance last a good while for the price IMO


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> Carpro PERL or gtechniq T1 imo


Exactly what he said 👍


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx. Best i've used hands down


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> A regular question that will be responded to with all the regular answers leaving you little the wiser!
> 
> I'm now going to add to that confusion having just discovered a good trade dressing called Super Rubber Dressing by Trafalgar...gives the perfect mid sheen.
> 
> http://www.trafalgardirect.co.uk/prods/60.html


+1 for this


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Megs Endurance


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

ford nut said:


> Zaino Z16.... great product, lasts well too...


Everytime - just remember to APC the tyres first! :thumb:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/berry-blast-endurance-trim-tyre-gel-kit.html

Used on my BMW this week and the trim and tyres look brand new

I'm really impressed and its twice the product as it does trim too!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

angelwax elixir of all I used maybe one of the best


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

S63 said:


> A regular question that will be responded to with all the regular answers leaving you little the wiser!
> 
> I'm now going to add to that confusion having just discovered a good trade dressing called Super Rubber Dressing by Trafalgar...gives the perfect mid sheen.
> 
> http://www.trafalgardirect.co.uk/prods/60.html





Andrew Goacher said:


> +1 for this


And quite possibly the cheapest here too.:thumb:


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Espuma RD50 - if you can obtain it (in less than commercial quantities)


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

S63 said:


> A regular question that will be responded to with all the regular answers leaving you little the wiser!
> 
> I'm now going to add to that confusion having just discovered a good trade dressing called Super Rubber Dressing by Trafalgar...gives the perfect mid sheen.
> 
> http://www.trafalgardirect.co.uk/prods/60.html


At £23.14 for 5L before delivery, surely Autosmart Highstyle 5l would offer slightly better value?

Used the Megs Endurace for ages - it's a good product, but too expensive for the amount I use, so I switched to AS Highstyle recently.


----------



## Xpert-60 (Sep 19, 2012)

pudzy67 said:


> I'm looking for a few recommendations on tyre dressings looking for a durable dressing that isn't too glossy
> 
> Cheers


See Whizzers comments on the Xpert-60 tyre Creme


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kenny Powers said:


> At £23.14 for 5L before delivery, surely Autosmart Highstyle 5l would offer slightly better value?


I did say possibly.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Highstyle or Britemax Rubber Max are my current tyre dressings of choice:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

used sonax tyre gel this weekend looks good so far and durability is supposed to be as good also


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

highstyle


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:

Plenty of pics if you can find them amongst the 84 pages of this thread :lol:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279794


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Bartl said:


> As highstyle non silicone is good


imo its better if there are silicone's in it,,,


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

The one I am trying just now is Surf City Black Ice. Easy to apply, been on about a week so far, looking OK but no rain. Tires appear black but not shiny for those who do not like the obvious look. Smells pretty good out of the bottle.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Rd50 available in 250ml trial pack from their site now!!!!


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Mr Shoelaces said:


> Espuma Rd50 available in 250ml trial pack from their site now!!!!


That's not too bad at £8 inc p&p for people who want to try it out, but it would still be nice if they did a 1L size

I ran out and had to buy 5L (far too much for home use), which was about £34 delivered. It's not about the money, just the quantity, as I'd happily have paid about half that for 1L


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

PerryGunn said:


> That's not too bad at £8 inc p&p for people who want to try it out, but it would still be nice if they did a 1L size
> 
> I ran out and had to buy 5L (far too much for home use), which was about £34 delivered. It's not about the money, just the quantity, as I'd happily have paid about half that for 1L


Totally agree, I too was close to pulling the trigger on 5L but I knew I'd never get through it, and if it did happen to not meet my expectations then I'd be stuck with a lot of it.
Have ordered 250ml as per above so we'll see how it goes.

Like you I'd be happy to pay anything sensible for even 1L. They do seem to be missing a trick.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I use turtle wax. does the job and is cheap. Normally alsts between washes which is roughly every two weeks. Do have others like AF and AB but not got round to using them yet.


----------



## lukekjones (May 22, 2013)

Highstyle applied with a paintbrush and left to dry, great finish.


----------

